# AZ Giveaway - (4) Passes to Mad River Glen! Ends 12/13/2013



## Nick (Dec 9, 2013)

[h=2]Up for grabs are (4) lift pass vouchers for the 2013/14 ski season to Mad River Glen which will be given to (2) randomly selected winners. (Two passes each!) [/h]
*

How to enter:
*You must reply to this thread to be considered an entrant. You only need to post once; multiple entries will not increase your chances of winning. The number of entries you get is a combination of several criteria: 




Replying in this thread earns you (1) entry to win


For every 500 posts you have, you earn (1) additional entry to win
For every 1 year you have been a member on the forum (at the close of the contest), you earn (1) additional entry to win


Example:You have been a member on AlpineZone since 11/1/2007 and have 3200 posts. You have a total of (6) entries for time as a member, (6) entries for post count, and (1) entry for replying in this thread, for a total of 13 entries. *

Timeline: 
*The contest will run from starting immediately (12/9/2013) and no more entries will be counted after 5:00PM EST on Friday, 12/13/2013.*

Other Rules
*Sorry, moderators and admins can't enter.*

Delivery
*We will go through all the entries and draw two winners at random from the pool of tickets within a week of the close of the contest. We will notify the winner in a new thread and notify via PM as well, and then ship it out*

Wait, what can I win exactly? 
*A pair of lift pass vouchers to Mad River Glen good for the 2013/14 ski season!*

Good luck!*​


----------



## quiglam1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Love Mad River Glen!  I'm in.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 9, 2013)

One way ticket to paradise


----------



## Quigs76 (Dec 9, 2013)

Pick me


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, yes, yes, and yes.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2013)

In!


----------



## Stache (Dec 9, 2013)

Me Please. 
Pretty Please. 
Pretty Please with sugar and honey on top.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 9, 2013)

i'm down...mark me down


----------



## phin (Dec 9, 2013)

Ray Anastasio


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Just drove by there Sat. Would you believe they had a snowmaking fan gun going on one of the lower slopes? Who said MRG doesn't make snow. Count me in.


----------



## fr7475 (Dec 9, 2013)

Pick me please!


----------



## volklskir (Dec 9, 2013)

Whoop Whoop!!!


----------



## watkin (Dec 9, 2013)

Mad River Trees please!   I'm in.


----------



## JFP (Dec 9, 2013)

In thanks.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 9, 2013)

In! Thanks, Nick


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2013)

in


----------



## petergriffen (Dec 9, 2013)

Wish me luck!


----------



## moresnow (Dec 9, 2013)

Can I get in on this?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 9, 2013)

Sold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2013)

I like to win for here again and hopefully this winter I will ski the Glen.


----------



## killerBsaturn (Dec 9, 2013)

IN!


----------



## Dr.Ski (Dec 9, 2013)

*Never been there, would love to go!*

Never been there, would love to go!


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 9, 2013)

Ski it if you Win.


----------



## reefer (Dec 9, 2013)

Nice! Hoping it's me!


----------



## MeMaw (Dec 9, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## fahz (Dec 9, 2013)

Never been but would love to go!  I'm in!


----------



## bigbog (Dec 9, 2013)

Definitely *IN*​.


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2013)

Would love to pop my MRG cherry. Count me in!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm in. The odds say I have to win one of these eventually.


----------



## madriverjack (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm in for this one


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 9, 2013)

In 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Dec 9, 2013)

in


----------



## HD333 (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes please, if I get these I would have to bring my skis to our annual trip to the MRV.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm In !


----------



## Euler (Dec 9, 2013)

Pick me please!


----------



## catherine (Dec 9, 2013)

In


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 9, 2013)

In. Thanks for running all these Nick!

Sent from my VS980 4G using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jchia1229 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## DaveM (Dec 9, 2013)

definitely IN!


----------



## Terry (Dec 9, 2013)

I'd like to give it a try.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 9, 2013)

Sweet, keep em coming Nick, gotta get lucky one of these days, thanks!


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Dec 9, 2013)

Single


----------



## teleo (Dec 9, 2013)

In


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 9, 2013)

This frequent n.VT skier is IN like Flynn!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> This frequent n.VT skier is IN like Flynn!



Nick said he talking to Hunter about vouchers for A zoners.


----------



## shpride (Dec 9, 2013)

I like to ski


----------



## dmw (Dec 9, 2013)

I'd dust off some skis for this.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 10, 2013)

Cmon this is the place i want to go.. Hook me uppp


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 10, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Nick said he talking to Hunter about vouchers for A zoners.



Sweet


----------



## Zand (Dec 10, 2013)

In!


----------



## Herman Blume (Dec 10, 2013)

Sure. Why not?


----------



## amf (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Dec 10, 2013)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad river!!!!!!!


----------



## buellski (Dec 10, 2013)

In.


----------



## jaytrem (Dec 10, 2013)

In, thanks.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm in! As always, thanks Nick.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## billski (Dec 10, 2013)

Too many rules!   I'm in the pool.  I'll even ski with you unless it's a powder day.   If you can.....



Sent from my TACPOD (Tactical Airborne Command, Control, Communications and Intelligence Pod) using Satellite TADIL J Alternate Gateway Controller (Alternate STGC)


----------



## Madroch (Dec 10, 2013)

Headed there in early feb- a free day would be nice....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 10, 2013)

Cool, a contest the snowboarders won't enter increasing my chances of winning 

Consider me entered!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 10, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Cool, a contest the snowboarders won't enter increasing my chances of winning



Just another glaring example of institutional snowboarder racism on this website.  One of the great civil rights struggles of our day.

EDIT:  Hmmm..... 35 more posts in a few days gets me another entry?   Might be tough, but I'll try to make it happen.


----------



## KD7000 (Dec 11, 2013)

In.  Never been to MRG.


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2013)

Did I win yet?  Could use them for Sunday/Monday!


----------



## jimk (Dec 11, 2013)

A single chair is a terrible thing to waste:smile:


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 11, 2013)

Me


----------



## skifree (Dec 11, 2013)

love the valley


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 11, 2013)

Please oh please pick me i love mad river glen and my son would also love to go


----------



## LiquidFeet (Dec 11, 2013)

Enter me too.


----------



## SunshineSnowdream (Dec 11, 2013)

Never been!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 11, 2013)

LiquidFeet said:


> Enter me too.



That sounds filthy.


----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sure!


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 12, 2013)

me me me


----------



## soposkier (Dec 12, 2013)

boom


----------



## Riverskier (Dec 12, 2013)

In!


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 12, 2013)

Ski it if you can!


----------



## yeggous (Dec 12, 2013)

In! Never skied there.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## arik (Dec 12, 2013)

I also would like to enter


----------



## WWF-VT (Dec 12, 2013)

I'd be happy to drive up Rte 17 for a day at MRG.


----------



## tomcat (Dec 13, 2013)

I won't turn away MRG tix


----------



## skifastinvt (Dec 13, 2013)

Im in!


----------



## gostan (Dec 13, 2013)

I will take some passes to ski on Paradise and chute and elsewhere!  hopefully Saturday nites storm will get the MRG open next week!


----------



## bousquet19 (Dec 13, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Dec 13, 2013)

Me me me. In


----------



## emmaurice2 (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## IWannaGoFast (Dec 13, 2013)

Ski it if you can!


----------



## WJenness (Dec 13, 2013)

No whammy, no whammy...


----------



## phannak (Dec 13, 2013)

Pick me please


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 13, 2013)

feelin' lucky


----------



## jwnelson2012 (Dec 13, 2013)

In


----------



## Razor (Dec 13, 2013)

Put me in, coach.


----------



## St. Jerry (Dec 13, 2013)

Yes, sir!


----------



## mr magoo (Dec 13, 2013)

I can't wait to go.
Nice promo.
Mike


----------



## drbar (Dec 13, 2013)

Absolutely, count me in.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 13, 2013)

I'll take two to go please.


----------



## WDFerguson (Dec 13, 2013)

Excellent! Never been and would love to.


----------



## Blemnoch (Dec 13, 2013)

Count me in


----------



## Katadinagain (Dec 13, 2013)

*Mad river*



twinplanx said:


> In
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


Would love to ski it if I can


----------



## hooked (Dec 13, 2013)

in it to win it


----------



## nnjskier (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## hammer (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## ckofer (Dec 13, 2013)

me me me me me me me me me


----------



## makimono (Dec 13, 2013)

In at the wire


----------



## viper111059 (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh count.me in!!!!

Sent from my LG-E970 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## viper111059 (Dec 13, 2013)

Skiied.Sugarbush a couple of years ago and was going to ski.Mad river but.........

Sent from my LG-E970 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2013)

Will be running the drawing soon over the weekend. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 13, 2013)

add me?


----------



## tjrjr (Dec 14, 2013)

Im in please


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 15, 2013)

Nick said:


> Will be running the drawing soon over the weekend.



http://youtu.be/angi1vwUkQc


----------



## Nick (Dec 16, 2013)

Today lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> Today lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


and the winner is........mj.


----------



## castleman003 (Dec 16, 2013)

never been but would be more than willing to go try for free with 3 of my friends.


----------



## Nick (Dec 16, 2013)

Winners are ... 

yeggous

and

moresnow

Congrats guys, PM will be enroute


----------



## moresnow (Dec 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> Winners are ...
> 
> yeggous
> 
> ...



Does this mean I have to stop lurking and start posting?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Dec 16, 2013)

moresnow said:


> Does this mean I have to stop lurking and start posting?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk



Yeah and particularly a MRG trip report with pics


----------



## moresnow (Dec 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> Yeah and particularly a MRG trip report with pics



I should be able to muster up a TR. Pictures are a lot to ask for. Who has time for that while skiing?


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 16, 2013)

8 posts and he wins!

There should be a minimum of 2,000 posts for contests like these.....and a member for at least 5 years....and an avatar that has a bear in it.


----------



## Nick (Dec 16, 2013)

Well it is geared towards people who are more active. It just happened to luck that way for those guys  

Here's the stats from this contest, if you guys are interested: 

We had 99 forum members enter. 
Those 99 members tallied up a total of 707 entries given all the time, post count variables. 
The highest # of entries was 

Billski with 37 entries
wa-loaf with 33 entries
o3jeff with 26 entries
gmcunni with 25 entries
Warp Daddy with 22 entries
Scotty with 19 entries


moresnow had 6 entries
yeggous only had 2!

So it's always random but you guys who follow the contest know that it's normally skewed towards the "regulars". I think Billski though has been pretty unlucky so far!!


----------



## moresnow (Dec 16, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> 8 posts and he wins!



If it will make you feel better, I'll resurrect the count to a million thread to pad the post count a bit.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm just joking around.  I won a Gore voucher last year, so I have nothing to complain about.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 16, 2013)

Nick said:


> yeggous only had 2!



.0028%.

He should play the MegaMillions


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 16, 2013)

moresnow said:


> Can I get in on this?



But, but but... Moresnow only asked if he/she could enter! Never actually committed to entering.



j/k. congrats guys, have fun


----------



## Abubob (Dec 16, 2013)

moresnow said:


> Does this mean I have to stop lurking and start posting?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk





Nick said:


> Yeah and particularly a MRG trip report with pics





moresnow said:


> I should be able to muster up a TR. Pictures are a lot to ask for. Who has time for that while skiing?



Plus a video of you gloating.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 16, 2013)

In please!


----------



## Zand (Dec 16, 2013)

Must


----------



## Zand (Dec 16, 2013)

Increase


----------



## Zand (Dec 16, 2013)

Post


----------



## Zand (Dec 16, 2013)

Count


----------



## Zand (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2013)

Zand said:


>



Picture threads helps with that FYI.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 17, 2013)

As of this post, 100 more gets me another entry in the next contest. I need to get to work on that.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 17, 2013)

I do feel lucky. Definitely going to have to post more. I am leading with days on the snow this year though!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## quiglam1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hoping that someday I might win some lift tickets.


----------



## billski (Dec 28, 2013)

Read fine print.  Train gone.



Nick said:


> Winners are ...
> 
> yeggous
> 
> ...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2014)

i don't think this needs a sticky any longer


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 3, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i don't think this needs a sticky any longer



Can I still win these? :lol:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2014)

When is the next contest? As of this post I'm 12 posts from getting another vote!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2014)

from_the_NEK said:


> When is the next contest? As of this post I'm 12 posts from getting another vote!



I think our owner is having lots of lovely time with his new family so I bet we will have more contests once he starts posting again.


----------



## Nick (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah it'll be soon. I'm in diaper land right now 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2014)

Another contest soon ?


----------



## Nick (Jan 21, 2014)

I just unstickied this thread and put a new one up. I've got a lot fo passes to get rid of so stay tuned!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 21, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> I'm in!



do you still ski?


----------

